# I'm Done. Delete Account.



## KmH (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep. The last straw was placed on the pile.
They won't be making any more money on the very, very little information they had been able to mine about me.
Which means they probably didn't make much, if any money by selling my info.
Oh! No. Not TPF!

Zuckerberg - et al, Facebook.
I told 'em today to *delete*, not disable, my account.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2018)

if they can make any money off of knowing i like dogs and ferrets, I wish they would share the secret.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2018)

also, limit what is shared.
How To See And Block All The Apps Tracking You On Facebook


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2018)

EPIC - Electronic Privacy Information Center


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2018)

There more info about me here on tpf than on Facebook.  This latest is a distraction from the real news about what that info was used for and by whom.


----------



## limr (Mar 21, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> also, limit what is shared.
> How To See And Block All The Apps Tracking You On Facebook



I have apparently know this for a long time, and disabled all of that stuff years ago. I just checked phone and computer, and yup, it's all disabled.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> There more info about me here on tpf than on Facebook.  This latest is a distraction from the real news about what that info was used for and by whom.



true. its easier to shoot the messenger. 
i was kinda surprised to see what apps were on my page. not very many, but some i had barely even used.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 21, 2018)

I am way ahead of you KmH. I never had an account in the first place


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2018)

You're too old to be spam-botted and I'm not manually deleting all your posts darn it!  

You'll just have to stay - FOREVER - here!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am way ahead of you KmH. I never had an account in the first place



Yep. The only way to fly.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 21, 2018)

I use FB to see what my friends etc are up to.
I block all the news & game popups by using the option to Hide Ads, etc.
I also NEVER use FB to log in to any other website/app.  NEVER
I also NEVER use any apps/games through FB
All posts are NOT Public searchable, only friends of friends.  etc etc.

So my FB is clean.

I also put as little personal information on that as possible.
I'm also very little swayed by Advertisement.
Having been in advertising I notice the little tricks of the trade .. "someone blah blah blah, look at what they did". Gawd, how corny of a method but it gets ppl all the time.

Plus many news places are tilted heavy one way or another.

I do have to say, they reset the security last month.  So I had to get back to blocking ads and junk again.

People just have to get back to the basics of what it is ... that would tame it a lot more.  But truthfully people are so gullible to advertisements, etc.

FB doesn't get much, actually they get nothing from me. Really.  I do own their stock, as I know they know how to make money off of people.  FB is up $1.24/share today so far and rebounding.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Overread I do all of these plus I refused to download the FB app even on phone or tablet.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 21, 2018)

I've done a lot of what you've done Astro. Thanks for the info. Jason, I checked apps and I've blocked and minimized as much as possible but they have made changes in the past so I've had to go back in and recheck etc. I mostly touch base with friends who are people I actually know in real life.

One thing about being home during the day is I sometimes hear or see something that doesn't seem to be mentioned much. There was something when Facebook and Twitter and Google/YouTube were called in to a congressional committee and they just sent their lawyers, and a congresswoman (I forget who) saying something to about either they do something about it or 'we' (Congress) will do it for you. So now it seems like the CEO(s) will have to get their butts there (or at least one will!). 

I think they should be held accountable for what they allow on their websites; we all are accountable for what we do and say, businesses have some accountability too, and just because it's online doesn't mean they should let it be a free for all. I agree, what's happened because of it has been unacceptable.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 21, 2018)

I just looked and I don't even see Apps, maybe I obliterated them completely! I see plenty of other useless crap in that column.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2018)

KmH said:


> Yep. The last straw was placed on the pile.
> They won't be making any more money on the very, very little information they had been able to mine about me.
> Which means they probably didn't make much, if any money by selling my info.
> Oh! No. Not TPF!
> ...



I'd change locations while you're at it, just to be super-safe!

Remote cabin for sale Properties - Yakaz


----------



## CherylL (Mar 22, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> also, limit what is shared.
> How To See And Block All The Apps Tracking You On Facebook



Thanks!  I will clean up.  I don't do any games or quizzes, but my friends do and my name has been on their list.

The other problem is friend requests from 50ish men who all happen to be engineers in the middle east.  Their pages are new with only 2 or so photos and no posts.  Fake!  Last month I flagged yet another guy to FB as a false account.  Got a reply from FB saying the person's page is legit and to just block him.  There was a comment section option for me to reply to FB why I thought his account was fake.  I told him I ran the guy's profile photo in google images and several references about a fake account.  

I really don't want to give up on FB.  We have hosted over 50 grad students in the past 15 years and good to stay in touch.  Friends with their families too.  Also good to stay in touch with family.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 22, 2018)

CherylL said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > also, limit what is shared.
> ...


It sounds like your account is Public Searchable if you are getting those type of friend requests.

I have my account as not Public Searchable.  Only Friend of Friends can find me.  Unless I know them from outside of FB then I'll link up to them because usually the other persons' security isn't as locked down as mine.


----------



## Cortian (Mar 22, 2018)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > also, limit what is shared.
> ...


Same here.  Never allowed any of that stuff in the first place.



astroNikon said:


> I use FB to see what my friends etc are up to.
> I block all the news & game popups by using the option to Hide Ads, etc.
> I also NEVER use FB to log in to any other website/app.  NEVER
> I also NEVER use any apps/games through FB
> ...


This ^^^^^, in all respects.



smoke665 said:


> @Overread I do all of these plus I refused to download the FB app even on phone or tablet.


I use the FB apps on phone and tablet, because they're much more efficient than a browser interface on those devices.   And, because I'm using Apple devices, FB is a lot less able to get to things they should not.

I'll continue to use FB, but everything Google has either been eliminated or is facing the chopping block RSN--including YouTube.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 22, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Thanks!  I checked my settings and you are correct.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2018)

I think I have a FB account, but I never use it.  Do they still profile me?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 22, 2018)

It kinda varies from ad to posting, but basically like this to get rid of all the junk in your "News Feed" as a lot of your news feed is from your friends Liking stuff.

Say you don't want to see stuff from GMC any more, or a news outlet, or any of those weird things that get you to click on it.

#1 - click on those 3 dots to the right




..

#2 then select Hide Ad.  This may vary from different types of posts.



..

#3 - select one of the selections - this also varies depending upon the type of post.  The most annoying selection for the ad/link as what you really want is what is behind to the left "Hide all ads from GMC"




..
#4 Then click on the Hide all ads from GMC.  And you shouldn't see any anymore from this poster until FB resets stuff.




You'll have to do it to all the annoying things in your News Feed.  But your News Feed should be fairly clean after you do this for a bit.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2018)

Users Abandon Facebook After Cambridge Analytica Findings


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 22, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> But your News Feed should be fairly clean after you do this for a bit.



I've been doing this for sometime, and I now have few if any ads. Just checked the apps, and had 6 which I already knew were there and didn't have an objection to them.


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2018)

(from the story) _"Alexandra Kleeman, in her Staten Island apartment, said that “the idea that my data could be used for purposes that I expressly don’t want, that freaks me out.”_ 

That has been done to me for years.  

Not just data, but my tax dollars as well.  

I admit to a certain amount of anger and frustration, but it has never "freaked me out".  

I say; welcome to the club.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 22, 2018)

Designer said:


> Not just data



I always have to chuckle at the bubble heads that put naked photos of themselves out in cyberspace, then seem shocked when they get "exposed" LOL


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 22, 2018)

Designer said:


> (from the story) _"Alexandra Kleeman, in her Staten Island apartment, said that “the idea that my data could be used for purposes that I expressly don’t want, that freaks me out.”_
> 
> That has been done to me for years.
> 
> ...


people don't read the fine print,
nor do they actually read the large print.
They just click Load, Yes, and continue on.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 22, 2018)

Eww Cheryl, sorry you were getting that! Luckily I had mine set only for Friends of Friends.

I'm not going to flee the sinking ship yet, I do keep in touch with people and have always had mine set for friends who are people I actually know on planet earth. It's mostly the annoying things that sneak into the news feed that I get tired of, just don't spend as much time on there lately and try to minimize the dumb stuff. (edit - Darn I seem to have missed all the naked people out in outer space, or cyber space, or wherever those nuts hang out! never see that stuff.)


----------



## Cortian (Mar 22, 2018)

Designer said:


> (from the story) _"Alexandra Kleeman, in her Staten Island apartment, said that “the idea that my data could be used for purposes that I expressly don’t want, that freaks me out.”_
> 
> That has been done to me for years.


I wonder if she uses Google (Alphabet) anything and has read their TOS and privacy policies?

It's pretty simple: If you're not paying for it you're not the customer, you're the commodity.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 22, 2018)

I have more on my profile here, than on my FB profile.  I also use a browser extension that not only kills fb ads, but allows me to filter out a lot of other crap (like "Redskins" during football season and <enter candidates' names and parties> during the election cycle.


----------



## compur (Mar 23, 2018)

You're being profiled/tracked on FB no matter what you do with your account.

Read the Facebook "Terms of Service."  When you signed up you gave them the right to take any information they want about you. They also own everything (photos, words, etc) that you upload to FB.

Ultimately FB makes billions of dollars on their members'  information by selling targeted advertising.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> You're being profiled/tracked on FB no matter what you do with your account.
> 
> Read the Facebook "Terms of Service."  When you signed up you gave them the right to take any information they want about you. They also own everything (photos, words, etc) that you upload to FB.
> 
> Ultimately FB makes billions of dollars on their members'  information by selling targeted advertising.



They do not own anything you upload. They have a limited licence to distribute what you upload which they need to have to function. If they did not have that limited licence, no one would ever be able to know what you had uploaded which would make the entire operation pointless.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> They do not own anything you upload.



Really? From reading their TOS it looks like they own pretty much everything you upload. This is a quote from the FB  TOS:

_"For content that is covered by intellectual property rights, like photos and videos (IP content), you specifically give us the following permission, subject to your privacy and application settings: *you grant us a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, worldwide license to use any IP content that you post on or in connection with Facebook (IP License).* This IP License ends when you delete your IP content or your account *unless your content has been shared with others, and they have not deleted it."*_

*Terms of Service*


----------



## Cortian (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > They do not own anything you upload.
> ...


Read more carefully.  That doesn't mean they own it.  That means that, subject to your privacy settings, they have a RTU (Right To Use) license.

*BIG* difference.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > They do not own anything you upload.
> ...


The critical bit is "subject to your privacy and application settings". It states that the licence is non-exclusive which means you can license the content to other people so Facebook cannot own it. It also states that the licence ends when you delete the content, so Facebook only have a temporary licence, not ownership.

The reason for this licence is because when I look at your facebook page (assuming you have one and I am interested), Facebook have to send me a copy to display on my computer or I cannot see it. Without that world-wide licence, Facebook would be guilty of IP theft every time someone looked at your page.


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

Cortian said:


> _*it."*_
> 
> Read more carefully.  That doesn't mean they own it.  That means that, subject to your privacy settings, they have a RTU (Right To Use) license.
> 
> *BIG* difference.



I think _you_ need to read more carefully. The TOS also states:

_You will not transfer any of your rights or obligations under this Statement to anyone else without our consent._
_ All of our rights and obligations under this Statement are freely assignable by us in connection with a merger, acquisition, or sale of assets, or by operation of law or otherwise._
So they have the "Right to Use" it any way they wish and you can't sell it to anyone else. I don't see that as a "big difference" to owning it. I see it as they DO own it but are using a lot of double talk to make you think they don't.

The TOS also says:

_"This IP License ends when you delete your IP content or your account *unless your content has been shared with others, and they have not deleted it*."_

So, to get back your IP you'd have to not only delete your account but you'd have to get everyone you ever shared it with to delete the content too.  Until that happens FB still has their "Right to Use" and you don't have the right to sell it to anyone.


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> The critical bit is "subject to your privacy and application settings".



.. and neither of these "setting" are specified in the TOS itself so they can be anything their lawyers say they are if it were to come down to that.



> It states that the licence is non-exclusive which means you can license the content to other people



No you can't. The TOS also says:
"_You will not transfer any of your rights or obligations under this Statement to anyone else without our consent."_


----------



## Cortian (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> So they have the "Right to Use" it any way they wish and you can't sell it to anyone else.


The "it" you can't transfer is your rights, not your IP.



compur said:


> I don't see that as a "big difference" to owning it. I see it as they DO own it but are using a lot of double talk to make you think they don't.


No, the _license_ you grant them is a non-exclusive RTU.  You're free to sell your IP to somebody else, but you _cannot_ abrogate the agreement into which you already entered with FB.  I.e.: You cannot post it to FB, then later sell your IP to somebody else on an exclusive basis, because you, yourself, no longer have exclusive rights.  You could, however, sell a non-exclusive RTU to somebody else.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > The critical bit is "subject to your privacy and application settings".
> ...


You can license your content to someone else so long as you retain copyright. If you was to upload a photo to Facebook and then SELL (not license) your copyright, Facebook would have no agreement with the new copyright holder and would be liable to action from the new holder if anyone looked at your Facebook page. You could delete the uploaded photo and then sell your copyright as once you delete the photo your licence with Facebook ends.


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> You could delete the uploaded photo and then sell your copyright as once you delete the photo your licence with Facebook ends.



No, that's not what it says as I pointed out above and don't wish to repeat endlessly.


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

Cortian said:


> You could, however, sell a non-exclusive RTU to somebody else.



No you can't. Not without consent of FB. The TOS says, 
_"You will not transfer *ANY *of your rights or obligations under this Statement to anyone else without our consent."_

What does "any" mean?


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 24, 2018)

compur said:


> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> > You could, however, sell a non-exclusive RTU to somebody else.
> ...


There is a difference between transferring your rights (where you would no longer have those rights yourself) and licencing your rights (where you retain those rights yourself as well as allowing someone else to use them).



Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> There is a difference between transferring your rights (where you would no longer have those rights yourself) and licencing your rights (where you retain those rights yourself as well as allowing someone else to use them).



That's true but, in my opinion, it is of little value in the real world. If someone has your IP and has the right to use it any time they want and for any purpose they want and they can license it to anyone they choose and any money made from that won't be shared with you and you can't sell (transfer ownership) of it to anyone else then who _really _owns it?

It doesn't matter that they _say_ that you own it.  If a crook takes your wallet and tells you that you still own it, it's just words. Where is the wallet and who is in control of it?

Yes, you could license your IP to someone yourself but who's going to want to pay for it once Facebook or its sub-licensee has already published it?

You supposedly have control over your "privacy settings" but these are not specified in the TOS itself which also contains this little clause:

_"This Statement makes up the entire agreement between the parties regarding Facebook, and supersedes any prior agreements."_

 So, if the TOS is the entire agreement and the TOS does not specify what the privacy settings are, then that aspect is really just a puff of smoke.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2018)

Silicon Valley played by a different set of rules. Facebook's crisis could put an end to that


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 25, 2018)

KmH said:


> Yep. The last straw was placed on the pile.
> They won't be making any more money on the very, very little information they had been able to mine about me.
> Which means they probably didn't make much, if any money by selling my info.
> Oh! No. Not TPF!
> ...



They still have your info even if you do delete your account now.

Apparently the Clinton side had tonnes more  information that they just bought out right the difference being the trump side used it better.

So say media in Europe anyway and BTW I'm not american.


----------



## mishele (Mar 25, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> if they can make any money off of knowing i like dogs and ferrets, I wish they would share the secret.


I didn't know you liked ferrets.


----------



## Cortian (Mar 25, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> If you was to upload a photo to Facebook and then SELL (not license) your copyright, Facebook would have no agreement with the new copyright holder and would be liable to action from the new holder if anyone looked at your Facebook page.


IANAL, but I suspect that's incorrect.  I expect that kind of thing is _exactly_ one of the things FB's TOS is designed to prevent.



john.margetts said:


> You could delete the uploaded photo and then sell your copyright as once you delete the photo your licence with Facebook ends.


I bet that's not true, either.  How many friends, and, possibily, friends of friends, and, possibly, friends of friends of friends, and, possibly... you get the idea... have a copy?  In order for FB to comply they'd have to locate every copy on their servers and remove them.  Given the size of their user base, and the size of the dataset, that would be a Herculean task.



compur said:


> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> > You could, however, sell a non-exclusive RTU to somebody else.
> ...


Again: Selling a non-exclusive RTU to somebody else is not "transferring your rights."  When you license somebody to use on a non-exclusive basis you retain your rights.  If you grant another a non-exclusive RTU, you are not affecting any other non-exclusive RTUs you've granted.

Did you know you almost certainly don't own the software you purchase?  Read the license agreement.  It's almost certainly a non-exclusive RTU.  E.g.: Sun Microsystems' software always came with a big card that was _clearly_ labelled "RTU License."  You had to have one on-hand for every software installation you had.  You could destroy all the duplicate copies of the installation media, but you had to retain those cards.  If you sold a system with the OS installed, a RTU license card had to go with it, otherwise the new owner had no right to use the software installed upon it.  When software maker sells you a non-exclusive RTU, they don't lose any rights.



compur said:


> That's true but, in my opinion, it is of little value in the real world.


That may be your opinion, but your opinion isn't the same as law or legally binding agreements.

You originally claimed "They also own everything (photos, words, etc) that you upload to FB."  They do not.  They possess an unlimited RTU.  You retain ownership.  The difference may be moot, to you, but it is a difference.  In law it's a *big* difference.  Are you thenceforth constrained?  In that you cannot sell your ownership or otherwise arbitrarily modify your agreement with FB: Yes.  But you're still the owner.

And, with this, I'm done with this subject.  It's getting tedious.


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2018)

mishele said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > if they can make any money off of knowing i like dogs and ferrets, I wish they would share the secret.
> ...



WAIT A SEC 

you mean you missed the ferret thread?!!?! HOW!?


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2018)

You're about *3 years* _late_ Mark!
Facebook's Zuckerberg says sorry in full-page newspaper ads


----------



## compur (Mar 25, 2018)

Cortian said:


> You originally claimed "They also own everything (photos, words, etc) that you upload to FB."  They do not.  They possess an unlimited RTU.  You retain ownership.  The difference may be moot, to you, but it is a difference.



OK, you win the prize of a brand new $1 bill from me to you.  

You are now the owner of the $1 but I will keep it safe here for you and retain the right to spend it anyway I see fit.

Isn't ownership great?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 31, 2018)

I deleted my FB one time and waited for over a year to created another one. I hardly even use the FB account I have now, the only thing I really share is photos. I never share personal stuff. However, I am toying the idea of getting rid of FB and only keeping the messenger feature which is very handy for friends and family to get ahold of me. 

I'm often asked by friends or family, "did you see my post?" - No...I rarely look at Facebook lol.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2018)

FB deletes everyone I follow because as bastions of freespech the need to make sure only speech they agree with is heard.

And their algorithm often prevents me from seeing anything good but ads.  A lot of times I only see posts days old.

They recently just banned all the admins to my favorite feed without warning.


They'd also rather terrorists use their site for bad, than allow me from seeing posts from people they disagree with: Facebook Employees in an Uproar Over Executive’s Leaked Memo


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2018)

How Facebook helps shady advertisers pollute the Internet

 ". . . Granted anonymity, affiliates were happy to detail their tricks. They told me that Facebook had revolutionized scamming. The company built tools with its trove of user data that made it the go-to platform for big brands. Affiliates hijacked them. Facebook’s targeting algorithm is so powerful, they said, they don’t need to identify suckers themselves—Facebook does it automatically. . . 
. . . Affiliates once had to guess what kind of person might fall for their unsophisticated cons, targeting ads by age, geography, or interests. Now Facebook does that work for them. . . "

Mark Zuckerberg laughs all the way to the bank.


----------

